# Avenir



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone hear of a ship from Norway name the Avenir that was around in the 1950's.

Thanks
Clarence


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe this one:
1948 Built as AVENIR by Smith’s Dock & Co. Ltd, South Bank, Middlesbrough, as yard no. 1170, for A/S Acadia (S. Bruusgaard, managers), Drammen. Launched 22/04, completed in August.
1956 Explosion 24/04 followed by fire after departure Vera Cruz for Tampico. The fire went on for several days and the ship was condemned. 
The wreck was sold to Bj. Ruud-Pedersen, Oslo in July and towed to Europa for repair. Renamed ESCAPE 5 for the occasion. 
Sold in September to Skips-A/S Harstad & Skipsvedlikehold A/S (H. Angell-Olsen), Harstad. Handed over in Hamburg, renamed ANGELA. Towed to Uddevalla for repair. 
Repair completed in December. Converted to closed shelter decker. New tonnage: 4.640 tdw, 3.326 brt.
1957 Sold to A/S Landego (Ebbesen Rederi & Co, manager), Oslo. Renamed EBANA
1960 Sold to A/S Viul Tresliperi (Hjalmar Bjørge), Oslo.
1961 Sold to South East Asia Shipping Co. Pte. Ltd., India. Renamed MAHARANI.
1975 Sold to Vasant Sheth Family Trust, India.
1977 Breaking started 18/08 in Bombay

Here's a picture: http://lardex.net/oslo/ebbesen/skipstekst/1957ebena.htm

And another: http://www.sjohistorie.no/skip/a/avenir


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

I was thinking of the full rigged AVENIR a picture of which hung in the 4/eng cabin on the Llanishen. It had been painted in ship's paint by a pumpman sometime between 1957 and 1963.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Billieboy must be referring to the schoolship "L'Avenir" built in 1908 in Germany for the Belgians, she disappeared as German "Admiral Karpfanger" in 1938. So she was not around in the 1950'ies. (She was not a full-rigger either, but a 4-m barque.) Stein.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Thank you stein, there were lots of sails as I remember, I'd forgotten the L' too. It's a long time since I saw tha painting.


----------

